# New Tank



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm buying a used 20gal tomorrow, and I bought Netlea brown soil (9L) and Lambo Aquarium Aqua soil (5L) from Aqua Inspirations today. I'm thinking about just running a planted tank until I get a PT job to fund the hobby. My bf is saying that I should at least get a T5 instead of T8 so I don't waste the plants' potential to strive in my substrate. I was planning on just getting a lamp and turning it on over the water. What do you think?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

the amount of lighting will definitely limit your plant options, t5 lights are more efficient than t8. that said, use what you have, what you can afford. but make sure you understand your limitations. ie t8 vs t5 vs t5ho will give yo usignificantly different amounts of intensity of light - limiting some of the plants that you can grow sucessfully

If you haven't yet - I suggest you read through the planted tank threads here and spend some time researching the specifics of what you want to do. It will be time well spent!

best of luck


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If your main goal is a planted tank, save up for at least t5ho.

A cheap used t8 would be ok for starters but I would not buy a new t8.

go slow with buying plants, you don't want to waste money on plants that will die with your current lighting. Buy one very forgiving low light plant and see how it does before spending more.

Maybe try to put the tank where there is good light from a window but not direct sunlight, it may help a little. Direct sunlight will cause extreme algae.

I know what its like trying to do this hobby with a low budget.

check the buy/sell section of this forum and you might get lucky and find a cheap light. All the good lights I have on my tanks are used, actually the tanks were used to and most of the filters. I hope to buy new scratchless tanks in a couple years once my son gets older and I know he wont drive cars all over the front of them.

make sure you have a filter even for a fishless tank, the water movement will help your plants, dont worry about putting media in though, just toss in some filter floss or sponge.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Plant and livestock-wise, a friend will be donating some to me when I get the tank up and going. My goal in the end will be to breed shrimp, but the light doesn't matter to shrimp, so T5 still for the shrimp. I want to have plants in the tank first to ensure that the shrimp will have a steady food source that won't die out xD

For a sponge filter, instead of buying a fluval sponge filter that's expensive for just a sponge, could I wrap some filterfloss into a circle, then run an airpump into it?

And for the light, could I use http://www.rona.ca/en/compact-fluorescent for lighting? It says T5 in the description. And when/if I get a hood, would this be applicable? http://www.rona.ca/en/fluorescent-t5-0317530--1 (I know that going to a specialized petstore is better, but I'm wondering with these ones will be just as good)


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

just a sponge is ok in very small thanks but im pretty sure you need a proper filter for a 20 gallon.

CFL are not very good but might work for now, not sure though. if the tank is a 20 long, its less water for the light to go through, if its a standard 20, more water for light to go through

I believe shrimp love mosses

read http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11247 for alot of info


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

I use those desk lamp with clamps from Canadian tire 9.99 each or less. For bulb you can get daylight fluorescent 6500K, has to be around 6500K, plants do best at this colour temperature. The strongest bulb is 26w that is as bright as an 100w regular bulb. It is super bright. 2 bulbs will cost you less than 10 dollars. Depending on the species you keep, 1 or 2 lamp set up will suffice. Let me know if you are interested in knowing more!


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

baozi2089 said:


> I use those desk lamp with clamps from Canadian tire 9.99 each or less. For bulb you can get daylight fluorescent 6500K, has to be around 6500K, plants do best at this colour temperature. The strongest bulb is 26w that is as bright as an 100w regular bulb. It is super bright. 2 bulbs will cost you less than 10 dollars. Depending on the species you keep, 1 or 2 lamp set up will suffice. Let me know if you are interested in knowing more!


Oh that sounds interesting xD Did you also buy the light bulbs from Canadian Tires as well?


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Yes bulbs came from Canadian Tire as well. For my 10Gal, the hood had 2 sockets for fluorescent bulbs, I screwed 2 13w (60w) replacement bulbs on (3 for 11.99)and it looks awesome. If your hood needs strip light get the one that's 6500K too, see links below.
You don't need T5HO with serious reflectors for a 20G tank. I only have T5HO for my 90G that's 21 inches deep for better light penetrance.

Light: http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...0524998P/Gooseneck+Clip-On+Lamp.jsp?locale=en
Bulb:http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Compact+Fluorescent+Bulbs,+2-Pk.jsp?locale=en
Light strip:http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...luorescent+Daylight+Bulbs,+2-Pk.jsp?locale=en


----------

